# My new RSL...w/picts



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Finally finished the build after several backorders and other minor setbacks. Ended up with a full DA 7900 build (including the new pedals) and added some nice EC90SL Clinchers for some wheels (still thinking about something less aero like Bont XXX Lite and a "classic" DA/??? 32-3x training wheel). I tried to add a little of my own style with the "Pretty & Pink" headset from King for Beast Cancer support - tried for more, but the BB30 bottom bracket kept me from using pink there as well. FWIW - shop scale had the bike at 0.2 lbs LIGHTER than my 2010 6.5 Series Madone as it rolled out the door (15.0 lbs)

7900 Compact Crank
7900 DA and FD
7900 Cassette in 11-27
EC90 SL Wheels
Conti 4000s 700-23 tires w/conti tubes
Moots seat tube and stem
Selle Italia Gel Flow Seat
7900 Pedals
FSA Compact Carbon "flat top" bars

Inaugural ride today - started raining right after I got home yesterday. Ride report will follow.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

that is one trick bike and not a one trick pony, bet you can ride that anywhere!!

let us know your thoughts on ride quality, handling and Moots job with the press fit bb..


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Very very nice. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice. 

Did you consider running Moots ti spacers under the stem?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Yangpei said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Did you consider running Moots ti spacers under the stem?


Yes - But I have some pink King ones coming. Not for everyone, but I like the Pink/Silver/Black combo...then again, I waited 3 months for my purple metallic signature painted Madone 6.5


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Yes - But I have some pink King ones coming. Not for everyone, but I like the Pink/Silver/Black combo...then again, I waited 3 months for my purple metallic signature painted Madone 6.5


That bike just asks for pink King hub wheels.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Yes - But I have some pink King ones coming. Not for everyone, but I like the Pink/Silver/Black combo



Cool. The pink actually works well with ti frame color. I had a Seven Sola mountain bike with pink King wheels and headset as well as pink Hope brakes. 

BTW - Eriksen sweetposts can be ordered with pink hardware to match King ano.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Yangpei said:


> Cool. The pink actually works well with ti frame color. I had a Seven Sola mountain bike with pink King wheels and headset as well as pink Hope brakes.
> 
> BTW - Eriksen sweetposts can be ordered with pink hardware to match King ano.


Thanx - I just picked up a set of the pink hubs to build a wheelset - more for show than anything else, as the R4 Easton hubs are ok, but _*nothing*_ rolls like Shimano DA (IMHO). The "sweetpost", spacers, and hubs might pull it all together quite nicely. Even as it sits, I'm very pleased with the look. YMMV.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks good! My GF's Vamoots is set up similar to yours with the pink bits along with a set of handbuilts using the pink CK hubs....sets it off quite nicely.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Ride Report Update:

Finally got a break in the rain yesterday to take the bike out for a spin....what a joy to ride!! Felt more rigid vertically and seemed to roll smoother than my Madone (maybe thats the difference in the Bontrager hubs and the Easton R4's). The top tube seemed shorter, and the bike's steering felt more sensitive to rider input (ie twitchy). Seemed to climb well and the descent felt much more stable than the Madone. I'm sure part of it was NBS (new bike syndrom), but regardless, the bike rode extremely well. I'm wondering if the perceived stiffness and ride quality are more related to the stiffer frame the RSL has or the carbon rims.

**2 thumbs up for the "in saddle" review of the new RSL


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

It accelerates very well, better than my compact. Unfortunately, you are not taking advantage of bb30. It makes it even better.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

poff said:


> It accelerates very well, better than my compact. Unfortunately, you are not taking advantage of bb30. It makes it even better.


Its all personal preference...I'm used to the BB of my Madone, and I prefer Shimano - YMMV.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I tried to add a little of my own style with the "Pretty & Pink" headset from King for Beast Cancer support - tried for more, but the BB30 bottom bracket kept me from using pink there as well.



How about one of these? http://hawk-racing.com/accessories/BB30.htm


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Weav said:


> How about one of these? http://hawk-racing.com/accessories/BB30.htm


I'm not sure what benefit that would have, as Shimano does not offer a BB30 crank...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I'm not sure what benefit that would have, as Shimano does not offer a BB30 crank...


You can get one without BB30, right?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Weav said:


> You can get one without BB30, right?


Could get what? The RSL is designed with a BB30 (maybe Moots would consider a custom build with no BB30). Honestly, I was looking at a Vamoots and picked up the RSL on a "whim" based on hype and reviews. I don't race, and would have been fine with a standard weight Ti frame. But I look at it as a luxury I can afford, and indulge myself with high end bikes. They get ridden, so no justification needed - it's just a question of what you can/are willing to spend.

Anyway, after I had ordered an RSL and pre-paid a good sized down payment for the custom build, I learned that I couldn't use a standard BB, and had to install an adapter for the Shimano crank to work with the press fit BB30 bearings/BB. Could have used a SRAM or FSA BB30 setup, but I just prefer the look/feel/reliability of Shimano - so this build got DA, just like my Madone.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, clear as mud 

Didn't realize the ins and outs of the Shimano BB30 pickle. Glad you figured it out. A standard BB would look great with pink there. 

Are the pink hubs you picked up Kings?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Weav said:


> Yep, clear as mud
> 
> Didn't realize the ins and outs of the Shimano BB30 pickle. Glad you figured it out. A standard BB would look great with pink there.
> 
> Are the pink hubs you picked up Kings?


Yep, the new R45 hubs...and while I was at it, went ahead and got another headset and BB in pink. Now I'll "have to" build up another bike sometime


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Weav said:


> You can get one without BB30, right?



I think that with the oversized tubing that Moots' uses for the RSL the oversized bb30 is not an option, but a needed component to the bikes design and stiffness. It's just too bad that Shimano (or Campy) isn't on board with this new bb size. I want the 29er mt RSL but absoultly will not ever run sram on my race bike, unless someone gives me the XX grouppo for free.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

PS nice ride Nor-cal.


----------



## Higgins (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice to have a gen 2 997 in the garage as back up too


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Higgins said:


> Nice to have a gen 2 997 in the garage as back up too


Yes, the 997 is a nice backup to my "Pepper" (CTT)   :devil:


----------

